# days blur together



## daDman (Dec 4, 2011)

do the days just blur together for you? it's been kind of like groundhog day since late august when i acquired this deadly disease. also, do you ever just feel too exhausted to do anything? even reading for very long seems to be a tiring task.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Calling it a deadly disease is going to make you suffer more - Yes days blur together and fly by


----------



## Antinatalist000 (Nov 29, 2011)

yes to both of those things. i have read that the constant stress of anxiety on the body causes adrenal fatigue which is what makes us feel exhausted all the time. And what is a day anyways? its basically a human construct used by us to impose order. i mean why is monday different than tuesday? there aren't any definite lines where one day ends and another begins.


----------



## daDman (Dec 4, 2011)

a day is a very helpful way of measuring time for me. it's disturbing for me that the days blur together because they've never done this before to me. and calling it a "deadly disease" relegates the disorder because i'm using sarcasm.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, somehow a year has gone by since I got this and it flew by. Then again I wasn't really doing to much of anything. Despite starting a job and going back to school, these additions to my daily routine haven't been able to break the cycle. It all feels like one long day.


----------



## daDman (Dec 4, 2011)

Walkingzombie said:


> Yeah, somehow a year has gone by since I got this and it flew by. Then again I wasn't really doing to much of anything. Despite starting a job and going back to school, these additions to my daily routine haven't been able to break the cycle. It all feels like one long day.


have you at least felt any better?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

What do you mean no line where the day starts and ends, you know that little thing we orbit around?


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

I've felt completely the same. Granted it's not worse, but it's a constant low. Over the course of a year I've completely lost my thoughts making literally everyday seem like the same. Exact. Day. I do different things, but regardless of that I feel no different.


----------



## Antinatalist000 (Nov 29, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> What do you mean no line where the day starts and ends, you know that little thing we orbit around?


Ok, so you can tell me exactly when Tuesday starts? It's Monday 11:41PM where I'm at, and it's already Tuesday for someone in England. So who's right? Nighttime here, daytime there. I could, in truth, say that it is always daytime, and that the sun is always rising. Obviously I know that when the sun is shining we call it daytime, but the day is always today because the sun is always shining. Thus meaning that it is always now; not monday, not tuesday, but now. Here's another example if you couldn't understand the first one... The sun doesn't rise or set, yet if I said to you that there has never been a sunset, ever, in the history of mankind, your kneejerk reaction would be as shortsighted and ignorant as your response to my post, and you would say that there have been millions and billions of sunsets wouldn't you? one word: PERSPECTIVE.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

daDman said:


> also, do you ever just feel too exhausted to do anything? even reading for very long seems to be a tiring task.


YES, ALL THE TIME!!!!


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

insaticiable said:


> YES, ALL THE TIME!!!!


x2


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

daDman said:


> do the days just blur together for you? it's been kind of like groundhog day since late august when i acquired this deadly disease. also, do you ever just feel too exhausted to do anything? even reading for very long seems to be a tiring task.


Yep, days start to blend and 'what happened when ... did I do this today or yesterday or just thought about doing it'
Yes, exhaustion
Yes, reading duration is limited ... at its worst, unable to read

August is fairly recent (for many of us), have you noticed gradual improvement?

Do you have visual perception changes?


----------



## daDman (Dec 4, 2011)

Visual said:


> Yep, days start to blend and 'what happened when ... did I do this today or yesterday or just thought about doing it'
> Yes, exhaustion
> Yes, reading duration is limited ... at its worst, unable to read
> 
> ...


i have improved quite a bit. i didn't leave the house for the first couple weeks. i think prozac has helped me.

i sometimes get tunnel vision when i'm in a new environment.


----------



## Clo92x (Oct 29, 2011)

Yup, I've noticed that it's really bad for me lately, especially over the Christmas season! It sucks because something that you did a couple of hours ago feels like it happened months ago and you can't remember if you actually did something or when! It's a horrible feeling :/


----------

